# Fenster erzeugen, Kreuz zeichnen, sichtbar machen



## Giles (25. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
_ Ich bin Java Anfänger. _
Ich möchte bei Aufruf einer Methode, dass sich ein Fenster öffnet, in dem ein Kreuz gezeichnet ist.
Hierbei möchte ich hauptsächlich mit den Klassen Frame und Graphics arbeiten.

Was ich bisher habe: 


```
import java.awt.*;
public class Pommes
{
    public void plot()
    {
        Frame fenster = new Frame("Kreuz");
        fenster.setBounds(100,100,500,500);
        fenster.setResiszble(false);
        fenster.setVisible(true);        
    }
}
```
Ich öffne ein Fenster mit bestimmter, unveränderbarer Größe.

Wie kann ich nun ein Kreuz hineinmalen? Hierzu wollte ich die Methode drawLine verwenden, aber wie ?


----------



## Fu3L (25. Jan 2009)

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel7/javainsel_16_001.htm#mje91215c9a5b1875419f83a5d213adf28


----------

